# Hardcore Weihnachten:"Die Bockschwersten Games Ever!!!"



## ghost13 (18. Dezember 2011)

Welche Games (aus allen Epochen) Zerstörten: Joysticks,Mäuse, ach was die wahren so Bock schwer!
Es existieren Spiele deren Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum zu Meistern scheint! 


Frust zur Weihnachtszeit!
Spiele die man kaum oder gar nicht Beenden kann?

Aktuell: Serious Sam 3 BFE (PC) PSYCO GAME!!! Serious Sam 3 BFE - YouTube
Retro: The Adventures of Bayou Billy (NES) The Adventures of Bayou Billy - NES - YouTube 

Sam, wahr und ist, Bock SCHWEEER!!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oromus (18. Dezember 2011)

European Games auf dem C64. 

10000 m Lauf. Ich glaube zwei Controller sind draufgegangen. Stick immer links und rechts.


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2011)

PS3: Dead Space - Meteoritenmission (mit dem Controller ist es ein Krampf das Fadenkreuz schnell und präzise zu bewegen)


----------



## DenniRauch (19. Dezember 2011)

Mega Man 9 - einfach unmenschlich schwer.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2011)

pah da habt ihr nie Zuma gespielt casual game am PC von popcap Zuma Deluxe on Steam


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Dezember 2011)

- Meat Boy
- I wanna be the guy
- Ninja Gaiden (älteren Teile)
- Super Ghouls'n Ghosts


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (19. Dezember 2011)

-Another World


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Dezember 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> - Super Ghouls'n Ghosts


 
Absolut und einfach das coolere Super Mario .


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Dezember 2011)

Dark Souls


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2011)

Metal Slug
Thunderforce 4
Radiant Silvergun
Contra (NES, Mega Drive)
DonPachi


----------



## Sasori (19. Dezember 2011)

I wanna be the guy
Touhou 9
Dragonball Z Budokai tenkaichi 2 (nicht weil schwer sondern weil es die Controllsticks zermürbbt  )


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Blur
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit

Jedesmal wurde ich vor dem Ziel von der KI überholt, das sah schon hart unlogisch aus.
Einmal hats dann geklappt und ich hab gewonnen.


----------



## ghost13 (19. Dezember 2011)

NFS Hot Pursuit !!!
Respekt! 
Ich und mein Kumpel habens (ich schäme mich) nicht zu Ende Gebracht!
Absolut WAHR, NFS Hot Pursuit gehört sicher auch dazu.
Doch eigentlich ist es doch die 8-16 Bit Ära, die uns im
Gamer Gedächtnis blieb! Bei Aktuellen Spielen Zock ich meist auf Hard.
Die Games sind einfacher geworden (Casual Shit!!!)
PC Games? Nur noch umsetzungen von Konsolen...
Ich Sammle selbst Konsolen, hab nichts dagegen.
Doch sollten die Entwickler doch die Beste Platform nutzen..
oder nicht? Ich sage Ja, BITTTE!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SERIOUS SAM ! Hey,Croteam. Play on Hard!!! Bast...


----------



## ghost13 (19. Dezember 2011)

Touhou 9. EASY...

Ich sag nur " IKARUGA"


----------



## aloha84 (20. Dezember 2011)

> Ich sag nur " IKARUGA"



...war/ist richtig goil, aber ich finde es leichter als radiant silvergun. Wenn man bei Ikaruga einmal den richtigen Rythmus hat läufts.^^


----------

